# С Днем Рожденья, Drongo



## Sfera

*Поздравляем Drongo c Днем рождения!*

*Саша, поздравляю с наступающим!!!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlHNJQeIwj4

*Желаю, чтобы твоя улыбка всегда была яркой, как разноцветие этих цветов*








*Желаю, чтобы жизнь твоя была сладкой, как этот торт*









Спойлер: И еще немного для души










_*песня в подарок*_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFbDhbl3QPY


----------



## Alex1983

*Drongo* Александр прими и мои поздравления, желаю здоровье, счастья и благополучия!!!
По больше надежных друзей, товарищей!!!
Оставайся всегда таким общительным, дружелюбным!!!

P.S. По С++ всегда старайся мне помогать:blush: 
Пью за тебя теска :drinks:


----------



## Drongo

Маша! Знаешь, я вот утром думал, а как поздравят завтра? А какой день будет сам по себе? Но вот, скажу, 8-е началось сегодня, как и в прошлый год и такая "тонна" радости сейчас на лице. Клип такой великолепный, так сочетается с картинками и музыкой, музыкальное сопровождение понравилось очень. Малинка в клипе тоже вкусная, я её уже сегодня ел, правда мороженую, у нас соседка морозит ягоды, так вкусно получается, всегда у неё есть клубника, малина, смородина... ...А ещё мне понравился шоколад на теле в клипе. ))) Хочу такой же. :biggrin: Вот, забыл сейчас что могут поздравить здесь, на форуме, зашёл и увидел поздравительную тему, не могу пройти мимо, оставив ответ на завтра. Знаешь, уже сейчас появилось такое ощущение крыльев в тебе, ты как будто летишь, летишь, а сердце так аж тает, само по себе. Я тебе так благодарен за внимание и такое бесподобное поздравление. :good2:

А развернув спойлер, аж дыхание перемкнуло на несколько секунд, я и Маэстро рядом. Бомба! :curtsey: Надо быть серьёзней, а улыбка расплывается от уха до уха. )))

И всё это для меня!!! Я клип Дюран-Дюран оставлю на завтра, а то у меня ещё только седьмое. Хочу растянуть удовольствие праздника. ))) Знаю, что это была любимая группа принцессы Дианы. Маша, благодарю тебя сердечно. Ты потрясающий человек и добрая очень. Спасибо тебе Маша.


----------



## Ботан

1 пользователь празднует День Рожденья на 08.04.2011:

-Drongo (Дата рождения: 1978, Возраст: 33)


От имени администрации SafeZone.cc поздравляю с Днем Рождения!!!


----------



## Tiare

Саша, от всей души поздравляю с Днем Рождения! Желаю здоровья, любви, удачи, верных друзей и просто огромного человеческого счастья!






Зебра и радуга чем-то похожи.
Зебра в полосочку, радуга тоже.
Пусть будет жизнь полосатою зеброй,
но не 2-х цветной, а разноцветной.
Пусть будет много зеленого цвета,
Зеленый - надежда и теплое лето.
Желтым пусть яркое солнце сияет,
Красный - любовью жизнь озаряет
Синий поднимет над суетой,
он будет верной и доброй мечтой
Желаю такого тебе разноцветья,
счастья, здоровья, любви и долголетия!
С Днем рождения!




​


----------



## OKshef

Апрель радует не только весенней капелью, теплым солнцем после холодной зимы и прохладного марта, но и легкой зеленью деревьев, первыми цветами, веселым щебетом птиц, березовым соком.... 
*И, конечно,*
*днем рождения*
*одного из моих лучших друзей -*
*Александра, aka Drongo*​Сань, желаю тебе развивать свои таланты и приносить пользу окружающим тебя людям. Пусть даже и не слыша за нее даже "Спасибо".
Желаю быть счастливым по жизни. Это тоже кое-что значит.
Желаю не болеть. А зачем?
Желаю оставаться таким, каким я тебя знаю.

*С днем рождения!*​


----------



## akok

Поздравляю!


----------



## Codru




----------



## icotonev

С Днем Рождения..!







Желаю вам здоровья - это всегда нужно!
Я желаю вам счастья, она никогда не бывает достаточно!
Море любви берег, который всегда кто-то ждет.
С Днем Рождения!


----------



## Farger

Поздравляю!!! Желаю всего наилучшего, чтобы все мечты сбывались, радости в жизни, много улыбок и чтобы все, что задумано - было реализовано


----------



## Сашка

С днем рожденья!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yQeSKa4RsU&feature=related

Александр - парень чудный,
Откровенный, честный, мудрый,
Добрый и общительный,
Смелый и решительный.
Ты пойдешь в огонь, не глядя,
Справедливой цели ради.
Тебя сегодня поздравляем,
Успехов, счастья пожелаем
Здоровья, радости тебе!
Хороших перемен в судьбе!


----------



## Drongo

*Tiare*, *OKshef*, *akoK*, *Codru*, *icotonev*, *Farger*, *Сашка*, Спасибо больше друзья, все вы замечательные люди, добрые, открытые, отзывчивые, чуткие и внимательные. Мне очень приятно что я вас знаю. :good2:

*ботан_VN*, и ботану нашему тоже спасибо, не забыл же. ))))


----------



## goredey

*Drongo*, поздравляю тебя,мой украинский друг с днюхой. Счастья тебе личного и безналичного!))


----------



## Drongo

*goredey*, Спасибо Денис. ))) Сейчас вот к 18-00 буду готовиться, пропаду до завтрашнего вечера. Гулянка будет.


----------



## Lexer

Присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям!


----------



## WolfCF

Саш, С днем рождения тебя! зеркальная дата  
Спасибо тебе за помощь и отзывчивость всегда!


----------



## iolka

сань... поздравляю от всей души! ты замечательный человек - таким и оставайся!


----------



## iskander-k

С днем Варенья !


----------



## Arbitr

Сань и я еще раз тебя)) а все что хотел сказать, ты уже прочитал)


----------



## zirreX

Поздравляю!


----------



## Drongo

*Lexer*, *WolfCF*, *iolka*, *iskander-k*, *Arbitr*, *zirreX*, Спасибо за поздравление друзья. Очень приятно, без всякого спора. Заскочил не надолго, пока все на перекуре, а дети освободили комп, не удержался всё-таки. ))))


----------



## Drongo

*Alex1983*, Сань, спасибо тебе огромное за поздравление, я когда писал Маше, не видел ещё твоего собщения. А по С++ ты и сам уже всё или очень многое понимаешь, да и думать стараешься, а это гораздо важнее подсказок, но если что-нибудь понадобится, совет или помощь, всё что смогу - буду знать, всегда поделюсь, не сомневайся. :good2:


----------



## thyrex

*Саня*, прости забегался я со своей учебой. Но, как говорится, лучше поздно, чем никогда. Лови
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFh-rX_Sfhs&feature=player_embedded


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Drongo*, 
Удачи и везения!
Любви и желания!
Хорошего настроения!
И... денег полные карманы! (чтобы хватало и на себя, и на близких, и на вкусности, и на полезности).


----------



## Analyzer

С Днем Рождения !:drinks:


----------



## edde

Саня, хоть и запоздало, но с днем рождения!


----------



## Drongo

*Analyzer*, *edde*, Спасибо друзья, поздно не бывает никогда. ))) Ведь чем дольше поздравляют, значит и праздник дольше идёт. :good2:


----------



## Drongo

*thyrex*, *SNS-amigo*, Спасибо друзья, вот только сейчас появился на просторах Инета. Праздник получился хороший, тёплый и уютный. :good2: Правда, спать хочется сильно, но часок-другой я побуду с вами в нашей компании )))


----------



## Саныч

Александр! Поздравляю ! Хочу пожелать тебе и твоим родным здоровья, хорошего настроения и верных друзей!:friends:


----------



## Drongo

Спасибо за это пожелание *Саныч*. :good2:


----------



## Mila

*Drongo, с Днем рождения!*​
*Тридцать три - не юбилей,
Возраст значим для людей:
В эти годы наш Христос
Муки за людей понес.

Этот возраст - очень важный,
Он приходит к нам однажды,
Смотрим мы на этот срок:
Тридцать три - каков итог?

Что создал? В чем приуспел?
Много ль добрых сделал дел?
Мы б хотели в поздравленье
Без намека на сравненье

Все ж воздать хвалу тебе:
Много сделал на земле.
Так держать! И не роптать!
Бога-сына почитать

И дарованую жизнь
Дальше с пользою прожить,
Чтоб и в сорок, в пятьдесят
Был в делах - и жизни рад,

Был доволен бы собой.
Поздравляем всей душой!​*

Здоровья тебе и твоим близким, благополучия, любви настоящей, ясного солнца, чистого неба и уютного дома с цветущим садом 





​
PS: Извините за опоздание, была в отъезде.


----------



## Drongo

*Mila*, Благодарю сердечно за такое поздравление, мне очень приятно за ваше внимание. :good2:


----------



## S.R

Хоть и с опозданием, но все же поздравляю!!


----------



## Drongo

*S.R*, Спасибо за поздравление.


----------



## GIgAleks

С возрастом Христа! Удачи во всех делах  Тридцать три, бог мой, как давно это было


----------



## Drongo

*GIgAleks*, Спасибо за поздравление. 


GIgAleks написал(а):


> как давно это было


Да какие наши годы? :biggrin:


----------



## sanada

Вот не респект мне за такое опоздание, но лучше поздно чем никогда, правда? 
Александр! От всей души поздравляю с праздником! Желаю всего самого прекрасного и наилучшего! Пусть все мечты исполнятся, здоровье пусть будет крепчайшим, деньги вообще никогда не кончаются, друзья пусть будут верные и всегда рядом. Ну и на личном фронте... гм... чтоб тоже все было в ажуре Счастья и удачи во всем, замечательный человек и прекрасный преподаватель! Ну и терпения со студентами


----------

